# What are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attack?



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

What are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attack?

"We have nothing to fear except fear itself." Well not exactly "nothing". but Franklin D was on to something there.
I am not dismissing or belittling in any way the horrific acts we see on our screens every day, nor the cost in human misery to those affected. I am just trying to put things in perspective for those trying to go about living their lives with some kind of normalcy while under bombardment, ( NPI ), by the daily media. 

So what are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attack? There are many Web sites giving detailed statistics, but the consensus appears to be that you are more likely to die of just about _anything _else. The odds of being killed by a terrorist are about 1 in 20 million.


----------



## IKE (Nov 22, 2015)

Them poisoning local water supplies concerns me more than actually being where a terrorist attach occurs.......the odds of that happening is probably really high also.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

I think we are in far more danger from severe acts of Islamophobia than from terrorism.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

IKE said:


> Them poisoning local water supplies concerns me more than actually being where a terrorist attach occurs.......the odds of that happening is probably really high also.



That one's been with us long before terrorism. I can remember thinking about that sixty years ago. Talking off the top of my head, (where the hair used to be), but I don't think that's as easy done as we may think.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think we are in far more danger from severe acts of Islamophobia than from terrorism.



I think its interesting to compare the morality and values of the US, Germany, and Japan as expressed in their national actions circa 1939-45 with those currently on view.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Underock, perhaps I am a bit thick, but I don't understand what you mean?


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 22, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I think its interesting to compare the morality and values of the US, Germany, and Japan as expressed in their national actions circa 1939-45 with those currently on view.




I think it's accurate..  Vilifying and demonizing one religion is pretty reminiscent of how it started out in Germany.  Trump calling for registering sends chills.   What's next...  a special patch on their outer garments?   A "safe" camp for them to be sent to?  For their own safety of course..


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, perhaps I am a bit thick, but I don't understand what you mean?



Who had the moral high ground then? Who has it now?  I think its amazing the change in the cultures of Germany and Japan between WWII and today. Germany went from slaughtering anyone who was different to actually inviting refugees to emigrate. We on the other hand, out of fear, are balking at taking, by comparison, even a small percent of people fleeing for their lives. What happened to "the home of the _brave"  _and "Give me your tired and your poor"?


----------



## imp (Nov 22, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> *So what are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attac*k? There are many Web sites giving detailed statistics, but the consensus appears to be that you are more likely to die of just about _anything _else. The odds of being killed by a terrorist are about 1 in 20 million.



I believe those odds are averaged out over vast numbers of people and locations. Better to ask the question of odds of being killed based on physical location. 

My guess is big municipal areas = better odds than small, rural areas.   imp


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 22, 2015)

re:What are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attack? 

If im going to get killed make sure that bullet hit the brain first,then Ill worry about it.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 22, 2015)

Davey, that is a very intelligent comment.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 22, 2015)

The odds on an attack increase overall with terrorists in the mix. Wether one is attacked by a terrorist, criminal or deranged individual it's still an attack.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

imp said:


> I believe those odds are averaged out over vast numbers of people and locations. Better to ask the question of odds of being killed based on physical location.
> 
> My guess is big municipal areas = better odds than small, rural areas.   imp



Not rechecking, but as I recall, those odds were figured in and specific ones given for the big cities. The result was still insignificant except if you are one of the unlucky ones.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> re:What are the odds of being killed in a terrorist attack?
> 
> If im going to get killed make sure that bullet hit the brain first,then Ill worry about it.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 22, 2015)

I have to admit ..at age 65...being killed in a terrorist attack sure isn't on my bucket list...but on the other hand it's not something I even worry about...I am trying to keep that worry list really short.

 :dontworry:


----------



## chic (Nov 23, 2015)

imp said:


> I believe those odds are averaged out over vast numbers of people and locations. Better to ask the question of odds of being killed based on physical location.
> 
> My guess is big municipal areas = better odds than small, rural areas. imp



Yup. The odds are darned good if you live on one of the U.S. coasts, near large financial districts, or seats of politics like D.C.

We've already had a terrorist attack here in Boston. My New York relatives have had theirs also. I think if you live in the rural Midwest your chances probably decrease unless American born jihadis decide to terrorize the local church or coffee shop and hold everyone inside hostage.

The ideology of terrorism is to keep everyone guessing I think.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 23, 2015)

chic said:


> Yup. The odds are darned good if you live on one of the U.S. coasts, near large financial districts, or seats of politics like D.C.
> 
> We've already had a terrorist attack here in Boston. My New York relatives have had theirs also. I think if you live in the rural Midwest your chances probably decrease unless American born jihadis decide to terrorize the local church or coffee shop and hold everyone inside hostage.
> 
> The ideology of terrorism is to keep everyone guessing I think.



I hate to see you worry needlessly, Chic. While cities are slightly more at risk, the odds are still infinitesimally small.
Our perceptions are being warped by the constant focus on these events by the media. Are they horrific? Yes. Without a doubt. Do some people die in them? Absolutely. Are we, or our loved ones likely to be victims? The chances are 1 in 20 million. Enjoy your walks in the woods. 

Incidentally; the statistics include _all _terrorism attacks. Blowing up abortion clinics, the KKK, environmental activists, and a dozen other groups and individuals. Checking it out on the Web was very educational.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 23, 2015)

Terror attacks are looking to get the biggest bang for their buck.  They are not going to target our local Wal-Mart's..  they are going for the huge kills.  Big sporting events.. transportation hubs..  etc...   It's the home grown Nut Cases with mommy's assault rifle going into schools, theaters and shopping malls that we should be more concerned about.


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Terror attacks are looking to get the biggest bang for their buck.  They are not going to target our local Wal-Mart's..  they are going for the huge kills.  Big sporting events.. transportation hubs..  etc...   It's the home grown Nut Cases with mommy's assault rifle going into schools, theaters and shopping malls that we should be more concerned about.



See my above post to Chic. All of those are included in the statistics. The odds are still 1 in 20 million. I'd bet on that.
Not saying we should dismiss the threat. Every effort to combat these attacks should certainly be made, but we shouldn't
allow it to run our lives. We are 9 times more likely to be struck by lightning.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Terror attacks are looking to get the biggest bang for their buck.  They are not going to target our local Wal-Mart's..  they are going for the huge kills.  Big sporting events.. transportation hubs..  etc...   It's the home grown Nut Cases with mommy's assault rifle going into schools, theaters and shopping malls that we should be more concerned about.


----------



## chic (Nov 25, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I hate to see you worry needlessly, Chic. While cities are slightly more at risk, the odds are still infinitesimally small.
> Our perceptions are being warped by the constant focus on these events by the media. Are they horrific? Yes. Without a doubt. Do some people die in them? Absolutely. Are we, or our loved ones likely to be victims? The chances are 1 in 20 million. Enjoy your walks in the woods.
> 
> Incidentally; the statistics include _all _terrorism attacks. Blowing up abortion clinics, the KKK, environmental activists, and a dozen other groups and individuals. Checking it out on the Web was very educational.



No walks in the woods for me for a while Underock. We have a particularly nasty new type of tick in our woodlands since last spring that has left one hiker brain dead, and another a quadrapalegic all within a matter of days of being bitten.

I'm cautious. Very cautious I might add. I don't want a pleasant hike in the woods to turn into a lifetime with no limbs and no functioning brain. That would really screw up my plans.  I'll travel via meditation and visualization and take my photos in safer less tick infested areas.


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

Not quite true about the numbers of death.   Plenty, but only some were intentional as many were of accidental or suicidal deaths.     A number of 20,617.    Much lower number than the total of 31,940 with only 11,323 killed *intentionally*.     Suicides are self inflicted, could have used a rope, or bridge, poison, whatever.    Accidental, likely on yourself.

..................................................
http://www.answers.com/Q/How_many_gun_deaths_are_in_the_US_every_year



                                    Answer by                Jkm Youn
 

             Confidence votes 36.6K




                                                             In 2011, the latest figure available from the Centers for Disease Control, 


Accidental discharge 851

Suicide 19,766

Homicide 11,101

Undetermined Intent 222 

Total: *At least 31940 people* died from gun injuries in 2011. 

Also 258 people were killed during legal intervention, most of them due to guns. 

Guns were involved, but were not the primary cause of death:

-in 2 fatal accidents.

-in 6 homicides.
............................................


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

bobf said:


> not quite true about the numbers of death.   Plenty, but only some were intentional as many were of accidental or suicidal deaths.     A number of 20,617.    Much lower number than the total of 31,940 with *only 11,323* killed *intentionally*.     Suicides are self inflicted, could have used a rope, or bridge, poison, whatever.    Accidental, likely on yourself.
> 
> ......................................



only??!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> only??!!




Yeah..  tell that to the 11,323 families...


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> only??!!



Yes *'only'*.    It becomes *11,323 / 321,368,864 =.000035234 *so that becomes thousands killed of millions available which is then only about .0035%.    Seems rather small to me and it has been coming down over the last 10 years from previous years.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

BobF said:


> Yes *'only'*.    It becomes *11,323 / 321,368,864 =.000035234 *so that becomes thousands killed of millions available which is then only about .0035%.    Seems rather small to me and it has been coming down over the last 10 years from previous years.



In the UK 44 people were murdered by gun in 2012.  The population is 61 million, about 1/5 of the US population.  Hmmm....you do the math.  I'll stay here.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> In the UK 44 people were murdered by gun in 2012.  The population is 61 million, about 1/5 of the US population.  Hmmm....you do the math.  I'll stay here.



So going by those numbers.. if the UK had a population the size of the US... there would have been 220 gun murders..   Let's see...  220   compared to 11,323..  Anyone can see we have a real problem here..


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2015)

I worry more about being trampled at the doors of the mall on Black Friday than I do about terrorists (not that you'd catch me within 10 miles of a mall on Black Friday.......I'd rather face terrorists.....)


----------



## Underock1 (Nov 25, 2015)

chic said:


> No walks in the woods for me for a while Underock. We have a particularly nasty new type of tick in our woodlands since last spring that has left one hiker brain dead, and another a quadrapalegic all within a matter of days of being bitten.
> 
> I'm cautious. Very cautious I might add. I don't want a pleasant hike in the woods to turn into a lifetime with no limbs and no functioning brain. That would really screw up my plans.  I'll travel via meditation and visualization and take my photos in safer less tick infested areas.



I'm sorry to hear that, Chic. You seem to really enjoy those. My son was told he had Lyme disease from a tick bite, but thankfully has not shown the effects since the original incident many years ago. Ticks can cause a lot of illnesses, but serious ones and death are not that common. What you are describing sounds like Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever. That _can _be deadly unless treated promptly. Hope you enjoy your "safe" woods. A little imagination, and we can be wherever we want to be, but I know you that you already know that. Go and be happy.


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> In the UK 44 people were murdered by gun in 2012.  The population is 61 million, about 1/5 of the US population.  Hmmm....you do the math.  I'll stay here.



First we need a fair question.    How many killed in UK for the year.   Forget about guns and just report on numbers killed.    Then extract the suicides and self injured and get a more honest final number.   Then all countries might be able to swap tales of death.   Probably not fair to include auto accidents either.   Many places do not have much, if any, auto truck usage. 

Since UK has declared war on guns it no longer becomes guns for all countries at all.   How about the Swiss.   Now there is a country that can talk about guns in the hands of people and in homes.   That is maybe how the US would like to get our gun acceptance to be too.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

In 2014 there were forty one murders in Switzerland.


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes and that is a pretty small number for Switzerland as the government there gives a gun to every able bodied person as they arrive of military age.   They get taken to training camps, learn to shoot, keep the rifle at home.   No problems at all.   After they complete their military availability age they get to keep a rifle at home still.   They can buy ammunition for their own after service is over.

Only forty one murders?    We should all have it so good where we live.   It is not the guns at all, it is a dumb mind set we have that it is the guns.   How stupid of us.    Maybe we should follow the example of the Swiss.   Train all into weapons and expect duty and respect from all our people to each other and their governments.


----------



## jujube (Nov 25, 2015)

The year we moved to Detroit, there were 1300 murders in the city.  Across the river in Windsor, Canada, the murder rate had increased 50%...from 2 to 4 for the year.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 25, 2015)

Murder and attempted murder in Australia 2013.
Population June 2015 - Australia 23,130,900; USA 316,500,000



> *Murder*
> 
> There was a 2.0% decrease in the number of murder victims in Australia, from 254 in 2012 to 249 in 2013. In Australia:
> 
> ...



Taking population into account, if the US had the same murder and attempted murder rate as Australia, 2013 would have seen 3,407 murders and 2148 attempted murders in the United States. Clearly, population does not explain the high number of homicides in the US. There is obviously something else going on.

Note that in Australia, knives are most commonly used in murders and attempted murders. Firearms also feature but to a lesser extent. It is much harder to kill someone with a knife and much less likely that a knife will be used to kill multiple victims. It is also more likely that the victim will survive the attack.

However, even that is not a complete explanation. The difficult question is why is the US population so aggressive, so ready to kill? Compared to other English speaking countries, the statistics are dramatically different and the causes must lie deep within the American psyche.

In OZ our focus at the moment is on domestic murder and we now have an organisation that is counting dead women. We are seeing that on average one woman per week is being killed by an intimate partner. Suddenly Australians are aware of the enormity of this problem and governments are being pressured to take action. 

The first step in problem solving is to recognise that a problem exists. A number of posts in this thread are in denial about the size of the problem of homicides in the US and while this is the case there will be no possibility for serious analysis of the causes.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2015)

I fear being in the way during a drive by than I do a terrorist attack. Many young men around here are locked and loaded at all times. They wouldn't be aiming at grandma...but if I was just walking the dog at the wrong time...then Callie would kill one of them and the police would have a fine mess to clean up.


----------



## imp (Nov 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> *I fear being in the way during a drive by *than I do a terrorist attack. Many young men around here are locked and loaded at all times. They wouldn't be aiming at grandma...but if I was just walking the dog at the wrong time...then Callie would kill one of them and the police would have a fine mess to clean up.



It's geological location, evidently. In the '90s, my neighbor and I were touring about Northern Nevada seeking info about retirement there. We ventured up into Twin Falls, Idaho, stopped in a Realtor's office to talk. Neighbor asked the broker quite non-commitally, do you have drive-bys here? Realtor furrowed his brow. Then replied, sure, we have a McDonalds, Dairy Queen, and others. 

The guy did not know the term!    imp


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 26, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I fear being in the way during a drive by than I do a terrorist attack. Many young men around here are locked and loaded at all times. They wouldn't be aiming at grandma...but if I was just walking the dog at the wrong time...then Callie would kill one of them and the police would have a fine mess to clean up.



Gangs never purposely aim at and kill innocent people..   They are shooting at rival gang members... over turf or revenge or whatever they are fighting over..  However.  having a gun... and actually being able to use it to hit what you are shooting at are two different things..  All the cops I know say that these gangbangers are notoriously bad shots...  They hit innocent bystanders more often than their intended targets.


----------



## BobF (Nov 26, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> Murder and attempted murder in Australia 2013.
> Population June 2015 - Australia 23,130,900; USA 316,500,000
> 
> 
> ...



*However, even that is not a complete explanation. The difficult question  is why is the US population so aggressive, so ready to kill? Compared  to other English speaking countries, the statistics are dramatically  different and the causes must lie deep within the American psyche.
*
No problem with the American psyche at all.   We somehow have to get the street gangs off the street and get down to just gun owners everywhere like in Switzerland.   We have far too many folk just living off what they can take from others.  Drugs, and more allowed all the time.   Not fixing anything at all.   I could post a long rant about stopping this nonsense and blaming the wrong people, gun owners, and not the guilty, the drugged and lazy without permission to own guns.


----------



## Sid N (Nov 27, 2015)

jujube said:


> The year we moved to Detroit, there were 1300 murders in the city.  Across the river in Windsor, Canada, the murder rate had increased 50%...from 2 to 4 for the year.


Actually, not to put too much of a fine point on this but that's 100%...doubling. I know the difference in the two cities. Born in Detroit and visited Windsor dozens of times. Great place to go.

But I read somewhere and of course, forgot where, there is a higher probability of Americans in America, dying from peanut poisoning than from a terrorist attack,


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 28, 2015)

I think one of the biggest indicators of how far gun culture has gotten away from us in the states is the apathy. Especially if you feel gun nuts are allowing the nuts with guns to run free. Another shooting ho hum, how many did they get this time? Because you know it's not going to stop, not in our lifetimes at least. No United States leader has the gonads...including Hillary, to even squeak at the NRA.

I repeat my story about Newark. A civil rights group and some religious folks made a request. Just for one day no killing, just for 24 hours no one gets murdered please. The first victim was 9am and the second was found around noon. That is just a single US city.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 30, 2015)

They can't kill you more than once.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 30, 2015)

Oy, that will make us feel better? They're lousy shots so they paralyze you or some other debilitating injury. Then Medicaid or Medicare will decline proper treatment. At least with the terrorists you have a chance and/or you're dead...no red tape there.


----------



## imp (Nov 30, 2015)

*Gangs killing innocents?*



QuickSilver said:


> *Gangs never purposely aim at and kill innocent people..   *They are shooting at rival gang members... over turf or revenge or whatever they are fighting over..  However.  having a gun... and actually being able to use it to hit what you are shooting at are two different things..  All the cops I know say that these gangbangers are notoriously bad shots...*  They hit innocent bystanders more often than their intended targets*.



Of course gang members never purposely kill innocent folks. What could be gained by it? Caught and imprisoned? 

The second statement remains hypothetical. How many times have you seen "innocent bystanders" mingling in public amongst known gang members? Huh? And why would they, given the odds they might be caught in crossfire?

Get real.    imp


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 30, 2015)

Some of those innocent bystanders are children who happen to live in or near gang territory. Other innocents live there also. Often things happen far too quickly for anyone to take cover.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 1, 2015)

imp said:


> Of course gang members never purposely kill innocent folks. What could be gained by it? Caught and imprisoned?
> 
> The second statement remains hypothetical. How many times have you seen "innocent bystanders" mingling in public amongst known gang members? Huh? And why would they, given the odds they might be caught in crossfire?
> 
> Get real.    imp



Oh give me a break...   People sit on their front porches.. OR in their living rooms and get hit by gang gunfire...  All the time..  It's on the news every day.   Obviously you don't know much about Chicago.    lol!!


----------

